# FUZZIE has made it.. from MD to CT



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

So FUZZIE, the hedgie in need of a new home, has made it all the way from MARYLAND to his new home here in CT. Thanks to Sebian for helping to get him here - she's AWESOME!!!

So i figured i NEEDED to post some pics of him in his new home.. I can not BELIEVE how super friendly he is. He hardly huffs and when he does, its usually only when someone moves WAY to fast and big, or if there is a really loud noise.. I remember my old guy Simon would huff at the sound of your voice or even the sight of my FACE when i first got him.. not this guy, he LOVES people.

So my husband, who wasnt too thrilled about getting him, is in SUPER love. I KNEW that would happen so i wasnt too worried. Seriously. For about 2-3 hours, he had him hanging out in his hoodie pocket. Then we took him out and gave him some more mealies and wanted to see if he would play with a toy (which he did). We also kinda wanted to give the kitties and the puppy a chance to meet him. I figured if they were less curious about him, it would be better.. Also, i figure if they got poked with a spine, the would think twice about going after him. So while he was facing us (so he wasnt face to face with a much larger animal) we let all the cats and the dog sniff him and just look at him. It was really cute.

Anyways, i feel like I am rambling.. Without further adieu -


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

seems that this forum doesnt like the size of the pictures.. all the horizontal ones were cut off..

Also, there are about 25+ pictures of him, so if you wanted to see ALL of them from the little "photo shoot" you should go here:
to my photobucket album
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff185/mattyandlindsay/hedgie the hedgehog/


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS! * He's adorable. Love those pinto markings. I'm so glad you got a super friendly hedgie. Remember I told you that patience would pay off! I'm not sure if I've over looked it in the past threads, but I was curious as to why the previous owners were rehoming him. I'm glad your hubby like him, too. My hubby is surprisingly interested in my breeding business and is always willing to meet the clients and he loves to help socialize the babies. He also has his "favorites" of the breeders. It's always trips me out to hear this 6 foot large boned guy, talking BABY talk to the hedgies every time he walks by their cages. He's very supportive with this new endevor of mine. Try resizing your photos. Then you can click EDIT on your original posting and change them to the smaller pics.

Yippeeeee!!
Pixie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations! He is simply gorgeous.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha I should've taken some pictures of when Fuzzie was annointing with my husband's ARM PIT HAIR!! :shock: 

I don't know what it is with hedgehogs, but they all seem to LOVE my husband's body hair :lol:


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

The original owners said that they just didnt have time for him and that they felt bad. Its AMAZING though, the stuff he came with.. I mean, these people had EVERYTHING set up just so. 2 types of bedding fancy bowl set ups with pots under the bowls to make them the right height.. Shampoo, brushes, nail clippers, EVERYTHING you can imagine! So when he got here, we tried to set up the cage as close to what he was used to and then we will work him into using a fleece liner. 

So last night i got up in the middle of the night and he was running away on his wheel, so he definitely adjusted quickly. 

His markings are AMAZING.. I dont think i posted a whole body pic, but i will - he has these splotches of white on his back, i;ve never seen anything like that..

As for my hubby, as i was walking out the door for work, and he was still in bed sleeping, the FIRST thing out of his mouth was "Did you check on the hedgie?" He is SOO in love.


----------



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

Congradulations, that is adorable!!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

CONGRATS


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats!!! Fuzzie is absolutely adorable! Great shots.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I NEED to find a tiny little santa hat from somewhere.. I'm thinking the craft store would be great. We definitely want to start making calenders and see if the HWS or similar org. wanted to sell them for a profit to their org.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

AWW HOW CUTE


----------

